# fuel filter problem on ford transit



## jonesy1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello all.

I have changed the fuel filter on a ford transit 2009 mk 7. Unfortunately I neglected to fill the new filter with diesel thinking that I needed to use the manual pump to prime the fuel. I now know that that was wrong. I have removed the filter, filled it with diesel fuel and the engine starts and runs well for about 5 minutes and then cuts out. I then repeat the process. At first the fuel going through the pipe looks good, but soon bubbles up with air before cutting out. pushing the manual pump does not seem to do anything. I think that the filter cannister is pushed in properly but the method of doing it seems a bit strange i.e. not screwing it in to a tight fit as an oil filter,there are no leaks. I am at home working on my drive so it is not time critical. I am wondering if it has happened because I did not fill the filter with diesel or something else is going on. I have plenty of diesel in the fuel tank.

Thanks.
Les.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If the air bubbles are in the pipe after the filter then you have not fitted it correctly. Strip down, clean, and start again, ( NO the filter not yourself),have you taken out the old sealing ring and replaced with the new one etc.have you tightened it to the required pressure.Have you got it the right way round.:wink2:

cabby


----------



## jonesy1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks cabby
It is very odd. There is no sealing ring and it just sort of slots in and supposedly locks in place. I am not that confident that I have got it right but do not know what to do to improve things. I will have a rethink and see if anything more can be done.

Les.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you got home start with the AA or RAC that you can call out.

cabby


----------



## jonesy1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello cabby.
I might have with motorhome facts, but even if I have, as the motorhome is not going to be used for a while I do not want to go that way just yet. I am at work tomorrow so will ask advice there, but as you suggest it may come down to using home start if I have it.
Thanks.
Les.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you do decide to call them, do not tell them you have changed the filter, tell them it keeps cutting out,not able to get it to a garage. A mate has looked and says it is the fuel filter, you carry a spare but not mechanically minded.


cabby

Voice of experience.:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Might be worth refitting the old one just to check the new filter isn't strangling the fuel flow, just guessing at that though, but a possibility as it runs for a while then dies, fill it with fuel first though


----------



## jonesy1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for your replies.
I have spoken to a mechanic today, although he is not working on ford transits now, he has done so in the past. He thinks that the initial problem of not putting fuel in the filter should have been rectified when i re-assembled the filter with fuel in. He suggests that using a mirror, i look into the fuel filter housing to see if there are any O rings that may have become dislodged. Air is being sucked in somewhere. This goes with the idea that I am not happy with the way the fuel filter clips in, it does just not feel tight enough.There were no O rings with the new filter. Also there are lugs on the filter that have to fit correctly into the filter housing. I will hopefully have time to be able to try again in the next few days. 
Les.


----------



## jonesy1 (Sep 28, 2008)

It is now fixed. The problem was caused by my not aligning the lugs properly, when aligned it popped in quite easily. Something else to put down to experience, it was very frustrating knowing that I was doing something wrong but not knowing how to rectify it. Fortunately no damage done. I have also changed the coolant today, that went quite smoothly.

Again thanks for your replies.

Les.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jonesy1 said:


> It is now fixed. The problem was caused by my not aligning the lugs properly, when aligned it popped in quite easily. Something else to put down to experience, it was very frustrating knowing that I was doing something wrong but not knowing how to rectify it. Fortunately no damage done. I have also changed the coolant today, that went quite smoothly.
> 
> Again thanks for your replies.
> 
> Les.


I don't think I've ever changed the coolant on anything, just topped up with antifreeze, I've had garages change my brake fluid quite a few times though.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Was this because you had boiled the fluid above working temp by fierce braking, trying to avoid cyclists with ear buds in, or was it indifferent taxi drivers.>>


cabby


----------

